# Texas members, T-28 photos on display at CR Smith Museum



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2009)

If any of you guys are in the Fort Worth area, stop in the CR Smith Museum:



> See 30 stunning current and historical photographs of T28's in action
> on exhibit from July through September.
> 
> This year mark the 60th anniversary of the T28 Trojan designed and built by North American Aviation, initially for the USAF, then upgraded by the USN for aircraft carrier qualifications training.
> ...



For more info on the museum, visit their website at:
American Airlines C.R. Smith Museum


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 15, 2009)

I wonder how big the T-28 formation will be


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't know for sure, but I have been watching their message board and it looks like it is going to be really big. I wish I could make it out there for that.


----------



## Amsel (Jul 15, 2009)

I will have to check it out. I am on business in DFW all week. Thanks for the heads up and congratulations!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Amsel. I am curious to see how it looks, but I don't see myself getting down there to check it out, unfortunately.


----------



## trackend (Jul 15, 2009)

Luv them buses Eric.
I would love to have a buzz in either a Trojan or a Harvard there is a military show in a months time not far from me and last year a guy was doing flights in a Stearman so I may splash out and get me a ride this year as I have never flown in a radial powered plane .


----------



## evangilder (Jul 15, 2009)

All three of them are fun to ride along in. The Trojan is fast and beefy. For a warbird, the cockpit is big and roomy. Harvard/Texans are a blast too, very responsive and nimble. Stearmans are just fun. There is nothing quite like flying along in an open cockpit, wearing the leather helmet and feeling like you've gone back in time. Go for the Stearman ride, they are a blast and you'll never forget it.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 17, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Thanks Amsel. I am curious to see how it looks, but I don't see myself getting down there to check it out, unfortunately.



Don't count me out yet Eric, I have a couple of friends trying to get me free tickets. If I get them i will be there. Fingers crossed!!! But then again my camera is nothing compared to yours.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 17, 2009)

trackend said:


> Luv them buses Eric.
> I would love to have a buzz in either a Trojan or a Harvard there is a military show in a months time not far from me and last year a guy was doing flights in a Stearman so I may splash out and get me a ride this year as I have never flown in a radial powered plane .


Did the Tiger Moth and IMHO it was more fun then the Harvard


----------



## Amsel (Jul 19, 2009)

I just got back from trying to visit the museum. I guess it is closed on Sun. and Mon. I will try to visit next saturday.


----------

